# BEWARE



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BEWARE the S.O.B.'s!!!!!!!

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/?action=view&current=the4horsemen2.jpg


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The call has gone out to the clan...........we are picking our next victim.....run, run and hide while you can.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Yikes! :hn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This could get ugly!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you looking for any Jr. Members for the Clan?
(S.O.B. in training?:cb)


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy shite! :hn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*You called!! *

*Sorry for the delay....I got stuck in traffic!!!*


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the devastation!!
:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

What are these S.O.B.'s that you speak of kind sirs? Please inform a young newbie in the ways of the S.O.B. and the hell that many are in fear of?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.freesmileys.org

Get em!!!:tu


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

time to get underway!

Anchors aweigh


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sea to land missle..............................happy hunting


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Women and children run. :tu


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

hahahaha

scary - just in time for Halloween.

Good luck to whoever receives this wrath.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

all that wave action has done something to his head.....




And it doesn't bode well for the recipient..... as a general rule.



Or is that a General Quarters rule?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

oh crap, is he back on land now? no one told me! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> oh crap, is he back on land now? no one told me! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk:chk:chk


Still at sea, building a massive bomb...:mn


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

The water seems to have a strange effect on you Dave!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Someone is going to get smacked good!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Still at sea, building a massive bomb...:mn


then I guess it has 14 days till lift off o


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

someone will get hurt :hn :hn to much ocean water


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The payloads are starting to arrive, constuction underway:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Still time to run and hide:chk:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Even this health care won't help....:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SOON......VERY SOON!!:mn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> SOON......VERY SOON!!:mn


Canuks.............still talking instead of walking...............................:r


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Canuks.............still talking instead of walking...............................:r


But I was recently demolished by one of Dave's bombs, so I'm feeling safe.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I think that they used his head on the bow of the icebreaker.:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

More explosives have arrived.....you don't have much time left:mn:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

you will have even more come wed.....:chk

this one is gonna be good


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

is that the beer talking?


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Now Dave? What about now?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I get home tomorrow night.....will finish building it Thursday and send it out :mn:mn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Muah ha ha haaaaa o


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It's assembly time......all those that sent please PM me so I know I've got everyone's destruction:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:hn:hn:hn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :hn:hn:hn


maybe it is to u booker.....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> maybe it is to u booker.....:r


Oh I dont think so, I know it's not. Were hooking up soon to do a hand off. I might come over to that side of the bridge this time.:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh I dont think so, I know it's not. Were hooking up soon to do a hand off. I might come over to that side of the bridge this time.:tu


make it on a sunday we can have a mini herf:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh I dont think so, I know it's not. Were hooking up soon to do a hand off. I might come over to that side of the bridge this time.:tu


MIGHT!!!!! I'll pm or call ya when I get squared away here and meet up with ya OVER HERE SOMEWHERE:r:chk:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

This is not looking good for anyone in the area where that is being shipped:hn


----------

